# Anyone own a air assisted airless?



## Msargent (Jan 16, 2009)

How do you like it? would you buy it again if so?.


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

Want to buy mine?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

tsunamicontract said:


> Want to buy mine?


Not the best salesmanship. :jester:


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

haha alright lets try that again.
I have a 395 FP. Great machine but not what my business needs and I am moving to utah and need to get rid of it. It is best for airless spraying or larger HVLP projects (no cup gun option). If you have a lot of stuff you want to shoot hvlp this is your beast. Mine is for sale if you would be interested.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

tsunamicontract said:


> haha alright lets try that again.
> I have a 395 FP. Great machine but not what my business needs and I am moving to utah and need to get rid of it. It is best for airless spraying or larger HVLP projects (no cup gun option). If you have a lot of stuff you want to shoot hvlp this is your beast. Mine is for sale if you would be interested.


Much better. You for got to add the link. I am just clowing. I just figured you knew a tire kicker when you seen one.


----------



## brushmstr (Feb 15, 2009)

I own a Kremlin. It's a great machine but I only use it when we finish cabinets. Everything else is done with an airless.


----------



## Msargent (Jan 16, 2009)

I might be interested Pm me with info please.Depending on the deal i might be


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Yes I have one. Used it yesterday. I do like it and would buy it again. Once you have it dialed in, you can produce some nice work with very little overspray.


----------

